# Want to help some soldiers?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JS has graciously given me permission to post this request.

As many of you know, my Arizona National Guard infantry battalion is deploying to Afghanistan very shortly. Unfortunately, as is common in the Army and especially the Guard, we are facing some equipment shortages, and every section is short on something. Generally, we can make it work.

One of my close friends (I'll call him Nate), a spotter on one of our sniper teams, came to me yesterday. His sniper squad is short two ACOG rifle scopes. As the armorer, he hoped I could find a couple for the team. Unfortunately, there are none to be found in the whole battalion. Nate then said that he and his comrades would buy these scopes out of pocket rather than deploy without them.

As most of you probably know, ACOGs aren't cheap, running $1125 at retail. These guys are young, low ranking soldiers (it's a corporal and a specialist who need them). They can't really afford these scopes, but are willing to make the financial sacrifice to ensure the safety of themselves, their fellow soldiers, and to better complete the mission.

I see in my Fort Bragg post that a lot of people here want to send care packages. How about we try to raise some funds to help these good men buy the tools they need? I can use my industry connections to get a better price, about $850 per scope. If forum members care to donate, one of my patriotic friends at Galco will collect the funds, secure the sights, and ship them to the sniper teams.

These sights are, in some ways, more important than a care package. While a care package increases comfort, the ACOGs will be invaluable tools for these warriors. They will help them protect Americans and kill the Taliban and al-Qaeda, and that's the most important thing in the world to these fine young men.

We're short on time, since we're deploying in less than two weeks. My colleague will ship them to us in-country if need be, but the snipers would rather have them before we deploy, if possible. If you are interested in donating, please shoot me a PM and I will give you the particulars on where to send whatever funds you can spare for a donation.

Thanks for reading this, and thanks for supporting these good men.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I also want to throw this out there for registered members...
For those who donate (to Mike) for this fundraiser to help these soldiers out, I'll upgrade your membership status to "Supporting Member" for one year. This upgrade will entitle members to few "extras" on the forum. 

Supporting Member features:

1. Increased PM storage, from 20 messages to 100 messages
2. Custom Title
3. Upload attachments to forum server - images
4. Upload Signature images to forum server 
5. Access to the Supporting Member private forum area

So, contact Mike for details on how you can help. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PM sent to Mike. I'm in! 

We've got a lot of members on this forum. If everyone chips in just a little, we can raise the cash quickly to get our guys outfitted properly. So come on people, dust off the checkbooks and help our soldiers out! :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll check Brunos and see if they'll give me a discount on the scopes if you want me to Mike. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

PM's on the way...Baldy


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK....:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You guys make me proud to be an American! I've had quite a few PMs on this. Some have expressed reservations about how much the can contribute, but rest assured, ANY amount will be greatly appreciated by these fine soldiers.

I think I am going to be overwhelmed with PMs on this, so please send check/MOs to:

Mr. Bill King
Attn: ACOG
Galco International
2019 W. Quail Ave.
Phoenix AZ 85027

Make out checks to Bill. He'll collect the money and use it to buy the scopes. I'll collect any balance from the snipers and send it to Bill.

Thanks so much, guys! You're all great Americans!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hope everyone has started to get their checks out in the mail. These guys deploy shortly. We don't want them out in the field with a cardboard paper towel roll mounted to their rifles!


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Into the mail this AM it went.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mine will be mailed in the morning.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Checks on the way to your man out west. Tell the guys were with them in heart and soul . Thanks guys for everything.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*So far so good!*

Bill reports he's received several checks thus far! Thanks to all who have sent funds! I am on leave for five days before the movement overseas. I'll be drafting a more formal thank-you letter for all contributors. I don't think it'll be quite suitable for framing, but it's a token showing the appreciation of the 1/158th Infantry "Bushmasters" for the generous gifts given by you great Americans.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No thanks needed my pleasure to help those who serve us our thanks to all of you.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> No thanks needed my pleasure to help those who serve us our thanks to all of you.


+1,000,000 on that! :smt1099

Please still let us now the addresses of soldiers who need some care packages. I know I would still like to participate in that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> +1,000,000 on that! :smt1099
> 
> Please still let us now the addresses of soldiers who need some care packages. I know I would still like to participate in that.


I'll definitely do that once we get to country and I can get the APO addresses of the various units. We're going to have 14 subordinate units scattered throughout Afghanistan, so we'll have that many APO addresses! Luckily, I am good friends with some of the guys in the S1 (admin) section, and they can help me track down the addresses of deserving soldiers.

I'm enjoying some leave in Atlantic Beach, NC. The wife, daughter, sister, nephew and bro-in-law are all here. It's nice to see them all before I depart!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Success!*

The fundraiser has been a success! Thanks to forum members, and an assist from a Phoenix-area labor union, we've raised almost $3000! This will easily buy two or three ACOGs, depending on which the snipers choose. Bill will be ordering the ACOGs tomorrow.

Thanks so much to all who contributed - you are truly great Americans!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Our honor and pleasure to help out thanks to all of you from all of us!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*How ture..*



tony pasley said:


> Our honor and pleasure to help out thanks to all of you from all of us!


I agree with Tony 100%. You will be in our hearts, thoughts, and prayers.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike, it looks like I am a day late and a dollar short on this one. My Dad went to France with the Arizona Guard during WW1 (not sure if they were called Bushmasters then) and my Uncle made the trip up the Island chain during WW2, they were called The Bushmasters. So I have a need to support the current Bushmasters. I served in the Navy so I could see something other than desert. I just picked up on this post so am too late for the ACOGS but will watch more closely for your next need. Thank you and your compadres for what you are doing. We in my household support you all the way. Please advise us if more dollars are needed. I can only apologize for the idiots in Washington that have sent you into harms way without the basics. God bless and God speed.

The Old Fart :smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you to all who helped and to all who spread the word. Following is a photo of the three ACOGs purchased with your help. Sorry it took so long, but it was difficult for all three guys to get in one place long enough for a photo.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of Americas finest


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting Mike as one of the girls asked me about it the other day. This picture will brigthen the whole familys day. Be safe my friend.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's what I get for being in Kandahar for a month! No one sends ME pictures. Thanks for posting that, Bill.

Anyway, these are great guys. Well, all except the one on the right. Not so sure about him. He and Old Padawan/Bill have a...strange...relationship. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Not so sure about him. He and Old Padawan/Bill have a...strange...relationship. :mrgreen:


Dont be hatein... Your just angry that Trijicon doesnt make a stapler mount.

(Sorry, I cant spell ghetto very well)


----------

